# Border terrier puppies need forever homes- WHAD rescue



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

This is Louie, the last of the litter, 13 weeks old and gorgeous! He is 1/4 tibetan terrier and 3/4 border terrier. He is with We Help Any Dog.

He has been brought up by his foster family around cats, small furries and birds (in the room, not direct contact- but used to the smell of them) and other dogs. He has had a lot of love and was born into rescue with his siblings as their lovely mum came in pregnant.

Louie will only be rehomed to the Kent area as WHAD take their commitment to lifetime rescue backup very seriously. Rehoming is subject to a successful homecheck :thumbup:

Louie will be vaccinated and microchipped, and neutering will be prepaid at Eagle vets, Minster, Kent, adoption fee is £200.

http://www.facebook.com/jacqueline.wright.71#!/wehelpanydog


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

There's a new video up on the WHAD page of these little scruffballs :001_wub:


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2012)

I LOOOOOOOVE border terriers


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2012)

SURELY these are taken, now?


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2012)

Are these all homed?


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

uh oh hubbys seen this and we're in kent.. please tell me they all have homes!!


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

There is one boy still looking for his forever home, the gorgeous Louie- classic border markings, and he's such a sweet little boy- please pop over to We Help Any Dog and fill in an application form if you're interested- he needs his forever home! <3

Also, you can pop over to we help any dog on facebook and catch up there or send a PM to ask any questions about his temperament, vaccinations, neutering or let them know what kind of home you would like to offer etc etc 

Welcome to Facebook


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2012)

I so wished I lived in Kent rit this minute!


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

All but one of the pups have been rehomed, I'l make another thread for Louie when his photo's from today go up


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

bumpety bump


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

Here is Louie, the last little boy left, still looking for his forever home!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Hes very cute but i feel that adoption fee is a little high.I know hes chipped,vaccinated and fixed but that wouldnt come to £200.

lovely pup though.


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

I have asked the rescue head for a low-down on the running cost of looking after the pups, hopefully it will explain the donation cost.


----------



## We Help Any Dog (Jan 11, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> Hes very cute but i feel that adoption fee is a little high.I know hes chipped,vaccinated and fixed but that wouldnt come to £200.
> 
> lovely pup though.


Oh dear!
Let me see.
Castrate at least £100; Microchip £15; Vaccinations £40. Those are the figures that are definite.
Now about other stuff that cost us moneyVet health check at 4 weeks. Worming at 4 weeks and again at 8 weeks: cant be bothered to dig out vet receipts, but it surely wasnt free!
Food at approx. 50p per day x at least 56 days = £28 per pup.
Laundry costs for bedding and carpet cleaning (they dont come toilet trained you know!)
Cost of countless puppy pads, toys, bowls.
Petrol for vet visits and home visits (averaging 1.5 home visits per pup) and follow up visits, youll have to guess that one! Cannot imagine how many miles that is!
Time for all of above, given freely.
Sitting up all night with abandoned Mum, whelping & frightened, given freely.
Ensuring all pups get equal shares of Mums milk, clean up after each feed, given freely.
Socialisation with other dogs, cats, birds, caged small furries, children, household noises, all free!
Membership of our elite membership of WHAD mums, with LIFETIME rescue back-up, free! Exchange-fostering for holidays included in that membership! Phone advice and visits if needed 24/7. Our members include some of the best friends in the world!

So, each pup probably costs about 5p! We havent made a profit at all, we were and are only interested in the pups welfare and futures.

The satisfaction of raising 8 pups to a healthy and happy future..PRICELESS!

However if you wish to go and buy a pup from a front-room breeder, at a cost of £300-400, with no chip, vax , neuter or back-up included, please feel free!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

We Help Any Dog said:


> Oh dear!
> Let me see.
> *Castrate at least £100; Microchip £15; Vaccinations £40*. Those are the figures that are definite.
> Now about other stuff that cost us moneyVet health check at 4 weeks. Worming at 4 weeks and again at 8 weeks: cant be bothered to dig out vet receipts, but it surely wasnt free!
> ...


Microchip £3 i know this cause i buy them.
Vacc yeah £40 ill give you that but if its a rescue centre they will get them as cost price.
Neuter - its a male i doubt its a £100 but im not sure it costs me £40 to get a cat spayed and £30 to neuter.

i think hes like my boy.whos a full border..


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

WHAD is a small, indeendant rescue, the vets help as much as they can in some instances but they do not get official rescue reductions as it's not a registered charity yet, each time funds are raised for it, they get spent on the dogs  but better happy, healthy dogs than the registered charity status right now. 

It is quite a common misunderstanding about prices, even if there was any profit, and with the puppies it's negligible, it goes straight into the care for another dog.

The problem is that if the rescue does not ask for an adoption fee and runs at a permanent and unsurmountable loss then it cannot continue. There are some donations, but these pups will have been paid for from the pocket of the volunteers for the most part.

I'm trying to ay the adoption fee isn't extortionate or innappropriate, it's what's needed to cover care costs and continue helping dogs. :thumbup:

*ETA: one of the new puppy mums got a DNA test done, they are 1/4 Tibetan terrier and 3/4 Border Terrier, which is why he looks just like a border.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Its nothing to do with me what they charge i was just surprised.

I do like him though but i cant help  we have 4 dogs 10 cats were pretty full here.


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

I can't believe he's still here  but he's in a lovely foster home at the moment with another devastatingly handsome terrier and a lovely lab bitch, so til the perfect home comes along he'll be safe and loved and happy ^.^


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Someone will have a nice dog then when the right home comes along.


----------



## We Help Any Dog (Jan 11, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> Microchip £3 i know this cause i buy them.
> Vacc yeah £40 ill give you that but if its a rescue centre they will get them as cost price.
> Neuter - its a male i doubt its a £100 but im not sure it costs me £40 to get a cat spayed and £30 to neuter.


Clearly the costs are much cheaper in Yorkshire than Kent!

I don't know anyone who can get an animal microchipped for £3!!! The chips cost more than that!

No we don't get vet treatments at cost price! Wish we did!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

We Help Any Dog said:


> Clearly the costs are much cheaper in Yorkshire than Kent!
> 
> I don't know anyone who can get an animal microchipped for £3!!! The chips cost more than that!
> 
> No we don't get vet treatments at cost price! Wish we did!


No my vet would charge about 15 but i can chip myself so i could buy a chip for 3 quid.


----------



## We Help Any Dog (Jan 11, 2011)

Where do you buy chips at £3??? Would love to have a link, we can't find any as cheap as that!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

From pet detect google it.


----------



## We Help Any Dog (Jan 11, 2011)

Haha! Yes, nearly £3, but I couldn't warrant buying 100 chips! Haven't got the money if I wanted to.

And the starter pack, implaneter etc £250, and the training......One day!


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

Louie has now found his forever home! Yay!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

AmberNero said:


> Louie has now found his forever home! Yay!


Arrh that is wonderful


----------

